# Jagermeister or herbal liqueurs for IBS-D



## CBKitten (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi everyone 

I was wondering if anyone had tried Jagermeister or any other herbal liqueurs for IBS-D. Iberogast works very well for me, but unfortunately it works out quite expensive, as I require a lot of it.


----------

